# Salt Potatoes~



## pops6927 (May 30, 2011)

From our NNY upbringing for a summertime favorite is Salt Potatoes.  These were started in Syracuse, NY by the Hinerwadel family; http://www.hinerwadelsinc.com/about.nxg.  Small white potatoes (1-1.5" diameter) that come in a bag with a pound of salt; if I remember correctly it's 4 lbs. of potatoes and 1 lb. of salt, total of 5 lbs.  Boil a large pan of water with the salt added, drop in the potatoes until tender, drain and enjoy with lots of butter!  These are served at family get-togethers, fairs, Firemen's Field Days, the NY State Fair, any place there's a gathering, you'll find salt potatoes in Northern NY!

Here in Texas they never heard of them.  But, there's been a resurgence of small white and red potatoes for summertime cooking, so just by adding salt to the water you can create your own.  A telltale sign that they've turned out correctly is a white coating of salt on the potatoes once drained!

We always added only half the salt; now, what with health conditions and all, we use ¼ lb. of sea salt to 4 or 5 lbs. of small red or white potatoes; they are still delicious as a great side dish and don't let me get seconds, lol!  Boil 'em up and split them in half and slather on some butter (or a lo-cal margarine subtitute) and you've got a summertime favorite from a local enterprise!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2011)

Sounds great Pops, I'll give this one a try for sure! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hardslicer (May 30, 2011)

sure brings back memories......seems like I remember my mom making tators like that....thanks Pops


----------



## roller (May 30, 2011)

Did not know it was anything special but thats the way I have cooked red potatoes all of my adult life just not with a lb of salt. Interesting !!


----------



## fpnmf (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the memories Pops..

When I was stationed at Griffiss I used to make a few extra bucks working clam bakes over at Sylvan Beach.

Made plenty of salt potatoes...

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2011)

Sounds great Pops!

Why didn't you tell me about it years ago, when I didn't have to stay away from too much salt?!?!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Funny it didn't get down here to SE PA, and the PA Dutch. I never heard of it.

Bear


----------



## flash (May 30, 2011)

What was the shape of these potatoes? Cut or uncut?

We're seeing these more ob-longed shape, about the length of your thumb potatoes lately. Kinda expensive, but oh so very good.


----------



## scarbelly (May 30, 2011)

Sounds mighty tasty POP's thanks for sharing


----------



## nwdave (May 30, 2011)

A very timely suggestion for the upcoming smokes and meet and greets.  Always looking for good suggestions for the sides.  This one fits in very nicely.  Thanks Pops.


----------



## Dutch (May 30, 2011)

Flash said:


> What was the shape of these potatoes? Cut or uncut?
> 
> We're seeing these more ob-longed shape, about the length of your thumb potatoes lately. Kinda expensive, but oh so very good.


Flash-sounds like fingerling potatoes-new potatoes are round/oval in shape. When doing salt taters, drop the taters in whole once the water starts boiling. Cut them in half when they are done and drained.

My Sis-in-law gave me a potatoe salad recipe that called fingerling potatoes and I dang near choked when I saw the price of them in the produce dept. Think I'll just stick to the white, reds and russetts for tater salad making so my sis-in-law can have at those fingerling taters.


----------



## venture (May 30, 2011)

Leave it to Pops to come up with one I have never heard of.  I can't wait to try this one.  I'm thinking little red new potatoes.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## baboy (May 30, 2011)

I love me some salt potatoes. I had some co-workers from Syracuse that turned me onto them. I thought they were crazy until I tased them


----------



## DanMcG (May 30, 2011)

Salt potatoes are a CNY thing for sure. I grew up across the street from Hinerwadel  's in the late 50's and 60's.

I've had to take a 100 pound to Mass. for my brother wedding in the 80's  cause the carterer never heard of them, and many loads to florida for friends over the years.

Pop's has got the recipe right 4 pounds of small white taters and a 1 pound bag of salt. Ya can't beat them!!! ( although we go with a half a bag of salt  now)


----------



## boykjo (May 30, 2011)

I fortunatly have bee enjoying them for the last 24yrs. My wife is from ohio and  she makes them about once a month. They are awesome with butter. I can just eat them for a meal.. thanks pops

Joe


----------



## pops6927 (May 31, 2011)

Actually, I did....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/70392/salt-potatoes

Aug.12, 2008







   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver said:


> Sounds great Pops!
> 
> Why didn't you tell me about it years ago, when I didn't have to stay away from too much salt?!?!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> Actually, I did....
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/70392/salt-potatoes
> 
> Aug.12, 2008


I meant 10 or 20 years ago, when we were in better shape!   

You should have called me!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## jonboat (Aug 23, 2011)

Flash said:


> What was the shape of these potatoes? Cut or uncut?
> 
> 
> 
> We're seeing these more ob-longed shape, about the length of your thumb potatoes lately. Kinda expensive, but oh so very good.



These are round "new potatoes".  Hinnerwaddels is the most prevailent around CNY, but there are a couple other brands on the market, and white or red new potatoes are equally popular. 

One other tidbit about salt potatoes...  leftovers chopped up with some onion make the best home-fries for breakfast the next morning!!!!!!

Pops...  one other local treat that folks who have moved away often have shipped to their homes is Hoffmann's german brand franks and snappy grillers ("coneys"). A little stand in Liverpool, just outside Syracuse, called Heid's is THE place to go for a dog.


----------



## meateater (Aug 23, 2011)

I didn't know this was a secret, been salting taters forever.


----------



## hardslicer (Aug 23, 2011)

I know Billy Bob Thorton in Slingblade sure liked them there taters......mmmmmmm                I will be adding that to my next menu.....


----------



## billyj571 (Sep 29, 2011)

Sounds great Pops, I'll give this one a try for sure


----------



## alelover (Sep 29, 2011)

I've done them that way with way less salt though. Maybe that's why they've always been just an average tater. More salt and more butter. Makes sense to me.


----------



## mikelikessmoke (Dec 18, 2011)

Pops,

Just noticed this in your sig.

My Mom has been making these for as long as I can remember. She uses little reds.

The only thing different is that she pokes each tater a couple times with a fork before dropping into the boiling water and then leaves them in the water to cool from boiling to serving temp. As they cool they suck in more salty goodness!


boykjo said:


> I fortunatly have bee enjoying them for the last 24yrs. *My wife is from ohio* and  she makes them about once a month. They are awesome with butter. I can just eat them for a meal.. thanks pops
> 
> Joe


Boykjo,

What part of Ohio? Just wondering since the salt taters seems to be a regional thing.....


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 18, 2011)

Great tip!  They have always been a big favorite at Town, City, County and State Fairs; possibly she attended one in the area before coming to your current state.  With SMF's help worldwide, maybe we can promote them as a permanent fixture at all gatherings anywhere in the world!  After all, potatoes are available in almost every part of the world.  I'm sure Hinerwadel's wouldn't mind, lol!   http://www.hinerwadelsinc.com/home.nxg   They originated them in Syracuse, NY.


MikeLikesSmoke said:


> Pops,
> 
> Just noticed this in your sig.
> 
> ...


----------



## ktotheb (Dec 18, 2011)

I grew up in CNY and my parents brought us 3 bags of these when  they came down for turkey day. My wife just made salt tater homefries this morning!!!! There is NOTHING like them.


----------



## biaviian (Dec 18, 2011)

This is my favorite part of fairs in northern PA.  The furthest south I've seen them is the State College area.  I have never tried to make them myself but I have always thought about it.  I may have to give it a shot one of these days.


----------



## qincarp (Jan 9, 2012)

Go for it Biaviian! They're so easy, 'even a caveman can do it'...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 23, 2012)

I love salt potatoes!!!
They're not just a northern NY thing, they are a big deal here in the southern tier too.
Hinerwadel’s salt taters have been sold here for as long as I can remember.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh yes, they originated in Syracuse, NY... "Salt City" - as salt was such an abundant resource, and sold all over NYS and into adjoining states too!  Anyone visiting the State Fair in Syracuse knows them well!

http://www.hinerwadelsinc.com/about.nxg

btw, can you update your location?

Thanks!


----------

